# India: the new China



## Lucky_Country (24 September 2011)

From what I have been reading India is growing at a far rapider pace that China.

India is supposed to be ~10 years behind China in its development and the China boom really started to kick in around 05-06.

Companies are looking far further ahead than most investors maybe we should to.


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 May 2012)

India, the other shortable instrument

05/31/2012 01:37:29 AM



> India's Jan.-March GDP growth slows sharply to 5.3%, well below forecasts




May 30, 2012, 11:35 p.m. EDT


> India's DLF posts 39% drop in Jan.-March profit




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/india-gdp-growth-could-dip-below-6-2012-05-30


----------



## CanOz (19 August 2013)

Could India start a new Asian economic crisis?

*India Markets Plunge Pressures Singh as Economy Teeters*


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Could India start a new Asian economic crisis?
> 
> *India Markets Plunge Pressures Singh as Economy Teeters*




Boy! - good call. Certainly its smacking around everything else today.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 September 2014)

Lucky_Country said:


> From what I have been reading India is growing at a far rapider pace that China.



Chinese President Xi Jinping sees 'factory China' and 'back office India' 
powering global economy --

AHMEDABAD: The "world's factory" and the "world's back office" could together 
drive global economic growth, Chinese President Xi Jinping said as he began a rare visit to 
India on Wednesday, playing down mistrust that has long kept the Asian giants 
apart. 



Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## mullokintyre (29 December 2022)

A great shame that this thread has had so few posts.
India will overtake China as the alrgest  single country population at some time in the next ten years, and its fertility rate of 2.2 is way ahead of China's 1.7.
It has a median age of 28, some ten year younger than China's.
It is the largest democracy by population.Given that China occupies so much of the Oz tarde psyche, perhaps its time to look at our tarde relationship with  India.
From The Evil Murdoch press


> On Thursday, the Australia-India Economic Cooperation and Trade Agreement enters into force. It is no surprise to me that India chose Australia as the first major economy in more than a decade with which to complete a trade agreement.
> Indian consumers appreciate the high quality and assured safety of Australian products, and Indian students value the transformative opportunities our education system offers.
> 
> More broadly, our economic relationship is underpinned by a Comprehensive Strategic Partnership and Australia’s vibrant Indian diaspora, who are the living bridge between our countries.
> ...



Like China, India has a massive diaspora in  other countries, Australia being no exception.
The attention on China should be waning as the attention to India increases.
Mick


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> A great shame that this thread has had so few posts.
> India will overtake China as the alrgest  single country population at some time in the next ten years, and its fertility rate of 2.2 is way ahead of China's 1.7.
> It has a median age of 28, some ten year younger than China's.
> It is the largest democracy by population.Given that China occupies so much of the Oz tarde psyche, perhaps its time to look at our tarde relationship with  India.
> ...



it is quite difficult to get exposure to India   without all sorts  of extra trading account bells  , there are only a few Australian domiciled ETFs that focus there  ,  normally the investor has to resort  to 'Asian ETFs ' or similarly focused LICs  so you are only looking at 10% to 20% exposure 

 my international focus is towards India  but am not very successful  at it ( so far )   

 so far IIND , ASIA , EAI , and PAI   are my main holdings with Indian exposure 

India is obviously a major potential growth market  , but don't neglect other up and coming nations in a fixation with India


----------

